# Saving a failed batch of milk



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried making some yogurt using wild cultures from pepper stems.....only instead of turning off the burner i accidently turned it on high and boiled the yogurt to death. oops. milk didn't set, wasn't spicy but had a light pepper flavor.

Sooo...i decided to reinnoculate and.........accidently boiled the milk. whatever, ill try it anyway! i innoculated, put the burner on almost low, put the lid on and went to bed. Get up in the morning and the water temp had creeped up to 135 degrees. Again, didn't set.

geeeeeeze.....how many times can i fail?! NEXT TIME I will actually hover and pay attention instead of walking away to drywall, or fix fences...

To get to the point: is there anything i can do with my deeeelicious but over heated sheep milk at this point? A quick cheese or something, or has overheating it probably taken the milk to the point it cannot come back from?


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, some people do pasteurize their milk before using, so it would not hurt to try using your milk for cheese. Just be sure to watch it closely.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

iff'n ya have some chickens they will love it....
I honestly think that at this point there is nothing to save it.
I have sheep's milk in my freezer waiting til I feel bold enough to make cheese form it.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

really....i should give it to the pigs. But...I'll wait until i screw it up one more time.

yeahyeah japeleno ricotta here i come!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow...that was fast! I made a successful batch of ricotta.  Piggies get the whey.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations, ErikaMay!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I was just about to post "make ricotta" when I came to your post saying that you had. LOL...I've "saved" a few batches that way myself when I'd get busy doing "something else." I have figured out that "I" can NOT make decent dairy products of any kind unless I stay right on it and don't get side-tracked. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## BlueRidgeGal (Sep 13, 2011)

ErikaMay said:


> I tried making some yogurt using wild cultures from pepper stems.....only instead of turning off the burner i accidently turned it on high and boiled the yogurt to death. oops. milk didn't set, wasn't spicy but had a light pepper flavor.
> 
> Sooo...i decided to reinnoculate and.........accidently boiled the milk. whatever, ill try it anyway! i innoculated, put the burner on almost low, put the lid on and went to bed. Get up in the morning and the water temp had creeped up to 135 degrees. Again, didn't set.
> 
> ...


Once milk is heated beyond 180-degrees F, the structure changes and the milk makes poor cheese. Pasteurized milk doesn't need to be heated beyond 165-degrees F. 

Get a timer so you don't forget your pot on your stovetop (ask me how I know). Or get a pig (ask me why). lol


----------

